# show me your pipe clamp rack



## Seth (Mar 23, 2010)

I recently bought some pipe clamps and right now they just rest against the wall in the corner of the garage. I have a simple idea of how to make a little rack for them but wanted to see if I could get some new inspiration from you guys. Thanks!

-Seth


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Leo will be right along........:whistling2:

He made a beauty and shared it with us.............:thumbsup:


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't have many pipe clamps, and the rack I have for them is simply broom clips screwed onto a board. Do you really want to see a photo of that?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Mine is not very mobile. :no:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*prototype rack*

Made from scraps of particle board with different levels for long and short clamps.... it kinda works ....sorta. They fall over sideways, but at least I know how long they are. I have busted out a light gettin' the long ones out.... I really like Leo's :thumbsup:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f9/clamp-rack-14813/

Mine:



Leo's:


----------



## Woodmaster123 (Feb 26, 2011)

Leo great looking clamp rack. I think I'm inspired enough to make one.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

My clamp storage is nothing spectacular, but it really works for me. All of my clamps are neating organized and I can expand on the "rack" at any point in time. All of the individual racks are made from scrap material. 








Ken


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't have a picture, but I just have mine clamped to a 2x4 screwed to the wall. So they are all vertical and neat. Just simple.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> My clamp storage is nothing spectacular, but it really works for me. All of my clamps are neating organized and I can expand on the "rack" at any point in time. All of the individual racks are made from scrap material.
> <img src="http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=22523"/>
> 
> Ken


Geeeeeezzzz Ken!!!... And I thought I had too many Irwin's.... haha


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Geez kenbo your clamp holders are as awsome as your work
but they r simple unlike your great work
i only have 6 pipe clamps so far but i like your design


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

i like leo's, very nice,but i cant have mine rolling around, limited floor space.
i like ken's too. i might have to use your concept, mine are lined up on the wall


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I only have 4 6's and 2 4's in pipe clamps and several of the F clamp type. Those hang from a piece of 1/2' EMT conduit that is inserted between two of the studs of an outer wall of my shed.

(I also have a 10" one from an aborted attempt to make an outside vise on the work bench I made on the deck out side of the shed, haven't given up on the idea yet. Just haven't had the energy to actually go make it.)


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I do not have the space for a pipe clamp rack.

I use heavy duty peg board hooks and can store 3 clamps per hook. Saves space and has them up and out of the way.

George


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Quit laughing!... It works, lol

~tom


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:
:blink:I mean, that works.
:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

I wish I could show mine. I made a supported shelf bracket with holes and slots to store mine on. Being 1150 miles away from my shop is a huge disadvantage....


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

I had my wife snap a photo & send it to me for this, so here goes from an iPhone.


----------



## htank (Oct 25, 2010)

I made this out of scrap wood I had in the shop and drilled it into the wall. Not the prettiest, but it works for me.


----------



## htank (Oct 25, 2010)

htank said:


> I made this out of scrap wood I had in the shop and drilled it into the wall. Not the prettiest, but it works for me.


Sorry that one was blurry.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> :blink:I mean, that works.
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Just now seeing your reply... lol
I'm a practical guy... I've always been of the mind set that I shouldn't try to make my shop a work of art... As long as what comes out of it is 

~tom


----------



## Seth (Mar 23, 2010)

Well I made it. See? I told you it would be simple. Holds my 4 pipe clamps (with pipe attached) and 6 of those Irwin clamps. Good for now, and I'll definitely make something else as my needs change in the future 

-Seth


----------

